# Videofilter fehlt! Adobe Premiere Pro



## Aroul (16. November 2009)

Hallo!

Ich mal wieder^^

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem!:

Ich habe ein Video in After Effects mit Effekten versehen, wie z.b. Colour Correction Effekte. So nun gut. Dann wollte ich das Projekt via Adobe Dynamic Link in Premiere laden, und dann kam die Meldung, es würden Videofilter fehlen, weshalb manche Effekte gar nicht mehr im Video in Premiere sichtbar waren 


Wie kann ich das Problem lösen? 

Ich danke euch schonmal für die Antworten!

gruß

Aaron


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. November 2009)

Versuch rauszufinden, welcher Filter die Probleme macht und sag es uns.
Vielleicht hast du dann Erfolg und unsere trübe Glaskugel klärt sich auf. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Aroul (17. November 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber die Meldung kommt nicht mehr!

Jetzt sind statt den Effekten so komische Streifen da, wie bei einem Sender, wenn dort nicht mehr ausgestrahlt wurde und es gepiept hatte. Also diese Blau-Gelb-Rot-Grünen Streifen?

Was ist denn das


----------



## Aroul (18. November 2009)

Was ich in Erinnerung habe: Das der Videofilter CC Curves und CC nochwas fehlte....

Dann habe ich alle Effekte von AE in den Premiere Ordner kopiert, aber die Meldung kam immernoch, jetzt nicht mehr.. Aber jetzt sind diese blöden Balken da 

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILFE  ;(


----------



## Da Hacker (18. November 2009)

Hi Aroul,

diese farbigen Balken nennt man auch ganz einfach "Farbbalken" und in After Effects bedeuten diese, "Medien offline". Das wiederum bedeutet, dass After Effects die ursprüngliche Videodatei bzw. Inhalte einer Komposition nicht finden kann.
Ob da After Effects jetzt einfach wegen den fehlenden Farbfiltern einen Farbbalken anzeigt weiß ich nicht.

Musst du denn unbedingt Adobe Dynamic Link verwenden? After Effects arbeitet deutlich anders als Premiere und glaube auch nicht, dass das Transferieren von Effekten vom einen Programm ins Andere funktioniert.
Sonst wäre After Effects ja überflüssig, oder?

Probier doch erstmal ob vielleicht irgendetwas von Adobe Dynamic Link nicht funktioniert. Erstelle in After Effects nochmal eine simple Komposition(vielleicht mit einem sich drehenden Rechteck) und versuch diese testweise in Premiere dynamisch zu linken. Eigentlich müsste das mit Effekten schon gehen. Als Notlösung kann ich dir ja noch vorschlagen, einfach deine After Effects Komposition zu rendern und dann in Premiere einzubinden.

Nicht wirklich eine Hilfe, aber eventuell ein Weg, um dein Projekt fertig zu stellen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. November 2009)

Ok, mal ganz direkt gefragt:
Hast du die Adobe Creative Suite 4 Production Premium oder Master Collection?
Oder hast du AE und PR lediglich als Einzelprodukte installiert?
Wenn letzteres zutrifft, dann geht Dynamic Link ohnehin nicht, da es nur in der Suite dabei ist.
Also auch hier sicherheitshalber nochmal genau nachgefragt:
Du hast die in AE erstellte Komposition in Premiere Pro importiert über "File / Adobe Dynamic Link / Import After Effects Composition"?

Die Effekte von After Effects in den Premiere Ordner zu werfen (oder auch andersrum) ist keine
gute Idee und auch nicht nötig.

Sollten alle oben genannten Voraussetzungen gegeben sein und dein einziges Problem die
Farbbalken sein, dann werden wohl tatsächlich die Medien nicht gefunden. Dann allerdings solltest du sie auch weder in Premiere Pro, noch in After Effects sehen können.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass es in After Effects keinen Effekt "CC Curves" gibt?


----------



## Aroul (18. November 2009)

Okay, also ich habe die Master Collection CS4.

Hm ok. Dann werde ich mal gucken, ob die Medien fehlen..

Was bedeutet das?

Das die Medien verschoben, oder in dem Zielordner nicht mehr vorhanden sind

Ich danke euch aber schonmal auch für die anderen Antworten, die ihr mir schon gegeben habt ;-)


----------



## Da Hacker (18. November 2009)

Hi Aroul,



			
				Aroul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was bedeutet das?
> 
> Das die Medien verschoben, oder in dem Zielordner nicht mehr vorhanden sind



Beides! 
Jedes Medium, das du in eines der Videoschnittprodukte von Adobe importierst, wird erstmal nur verlinkt und referenziert. Schau dir mal dein Projektfenster in AfterEffects an. Dort sollten auch kleine Farbbalken(klingt ja süß  ) zu sehen sein und außerdem müsste der Medienname kursiv geschrieben sein. Du kannst AfterEffects nochmal sagen, wo er nach der Datei suchen soll, indem du mit der rechten Maustaste auf diese klickst und dann "Footage/Medien neu verbinden..." wählst. Danach sollten die Farbbalken wieder verschwunden sein.

Und prüfe unbedingt noch die Vorgehensweise vom Martin beim Importieren der AE-Komp.

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg auf der Suche nach dem Fehler.

Ciao


----------

